# Brembo Brake 'Covers'



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

Anywone here knows or has Brembo Brake 'Covers' on their car??

Looking for nice pictures and some replies if this is safe??


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

:what:


Teslor said:


> Anywone here knows or has Brembo Brake 'Covers' on their car??
> 
> Looking for nice pictures and some replies if this is safe??


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

They won't fit. Your best option is to paint them yourself.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

burn it with fire


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)

I Know a lot of you guys on this forum will talk crap but everyone that see's them loves them and that fit with no problems!! And you save 3k!!


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)

*One more!!*


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Those look pretty cool....how much and where u get them from??


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)

I buy them on eBay! They cost around $50.00! They take a few weeks to get they come from China!


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

I didn't know so i take that back. Interesting approach and while not for me they actually don't look to bad. What are they made of? Some sort of metal I assume, aluminum?

How about those mirror covers? eBay too and which did you get? I think I am going to paint my entire housing that includes painted and black plastic to a brushed chrome so it matches the trim but the cover might be a good approach for ease.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

They look really cool and they're very inexpensive BUT I don't like the part about putting silicon or whatever so they stick on a part that's metal and sees a lot of heat .02


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

baddceo said:


> I didn't know so i take that back. Interesting approach and while not for me they actually don't look to bad. What are they made of? Some sort of metal I assume, aluminum?
> 
> How about those mirror covers? eBay too and which did you get? I think I am going to paint my entire housing that includes painted and black plastic to a brushed chrome so it matches the trim but the cover might be a good approach for ease.


They're plastic, but are supposed to withstand the high heat



AZ_CC said:


> They look really cool and they're very inexpensive BUT I don't like the part about putting silicon or whatever so they stick on a part that's metal and sees a lot of heat .02


It has to be a high-heat adhesive. My only problem would be getting them off in the event that they need servicing. 

They look sick though, I may try them myself. Even if I needed a new set every time I get brakes serviced/replaced/w.e (not very often), it still would be a cheap solution that would be really neat. They come in several different colors too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Brembo-...es&hash=item27c14693e8&vxp=mtr#ht_4559wt_1139


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

saywhat1 said:


> I Know a lot of you guys on this forum will talk crap but everyone that see's them loves them and that fit with no problems!! And you save 3k!!


Did you paint your calipers in addition to adding the covers? I don't want the actual caliper to be too obvious, just wondering if yours are painted or not. Is it possible to get a closer pic? They look great!


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)

I had changed them to Yellow at one point and removed the old red ones ! The silicon comes off in a strip and they never left any marks! Changed them back to Red again and something! Upgraded the Rotors and pads and never had to remove them! Never painted anything the large 10.5" covers will cover everything!


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)

That eBay link is the wrong Size! You have to find the 10.5" covers for the front! Thats the large! The 9" size for the back! Easy to find on eBay!


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

saywhat1 said:


> That eBay link is the wrong Size! You have to find the 10.5" covers for the front! Thats the large! The 9" size for the back! Easy to find on eBay!


Gotcha, I was going to measure mine first anyway, I have a B6, not a CC so they "could" be different. Good info for other CC guys for sure tho


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

I really want to hate it, but I have to admit it looks pretty darn good. I don't know that I'd ever do it myself, but it looks so much better than I would have anticipated, especially with the upgraded rotors.


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)

FYI! The first set I had on for over 20K and they looked as good as the day I got them!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

InvertedB said:


> I really want to hate it, but I have to admit it looks pretty darn good. I don't know that I'd ever do it myself, but it looks so much better than I would have anticipated, especially with the upgraded rotors.


+1


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

:facepalm:


saywhat1 said:


> I Know a lot of you guys on this forum will talk crap but everyone that see's them loves them and that fit with no problems!! And you save 3k!!


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

kimchi29 said:


> burn it with fire


:thumbup: 

Sent from my SGH-T499 using Tapatalk


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

saywhat1 said:


>


It looks good! I think this is an option for those that don't want to paint the calipers.


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow looks great indeed..

More pics of the yellow one's??

You have changed the brake discs also dont you?
The covers dont make putting new brake pads on a nightmare i hope??


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

This is kind of like the car equivalent to a push up bra or one stuffed with tissues :wave:


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Ribz80 said:


> This is kind of like the car equivalent to a push up bra or one stuffed with tissues :wave:


I have to agree, although BBK's are very expensive I would never pretend to have something I don't.

Sorry, MHO


----------



## CCereal Killer (Jul 9, 2012)

can anyone confirm that these things wont melt or fall off under intense heat. I know theyre supposedly made out of heat resistant plastic, but they seem sketchy. Also, since plastic is an insulator, wont they prevent the actual brake caliper from cooling properly?!?!


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)

Omg what a fail. Thought i would find these parts on the civic board, but here....:sly:


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

beware, my buddy broke his wheel and thank god his not travelling fast... is made from plastic, 2 screws and some double tape.
just not worth risking it especially dealing with critical parts.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

burn it ALL


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

saywhat1 said:


>


Brembo doesnt make a brake kits for the rear. 

If you're going to fake the funk, do it right


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Haters gonna hate, in my opinion one person can do whatever they want with their cars. The black CC pictured on this post is one of the cleanest and nicest that I have seen so far, what is the matter if you put covers, paint or do whatever with the calipers? I don't think our CC's make enough power to go an spend thousands on a real Brembo brake kit. I have been to the headquarters of TRW in Livonia, MI the one that manufactures the brakes and other parts on most of VW models including the CC and a few miles away is the headquarter of Brembo. Get this TRW, Bosch, Brembo just to mention a few get their materials from the same supplier and then they go and make the parts, but in essential the materials used come from the same source. To make a break pad cost about $1 for example at TRW, Bosch and Brembo the only difference is that the brake pad resells from TRW and Bosch at $10 lets say and at Brembo for $100. Why? Just because they have the word Brembo printed on them. I'm not saying don't buy Brembo, like I mentioned before people can do whatever they want with their car and money...at the end of the day the car will brake, will stop, and will keep on going and that will be with Brembo, TRW, Bosch or some Pepboys brakes...


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion .
My is that this **** belongs to autozone section with m style stick on fender vents.
Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

salvadorsantana said:


> Haters gonna hate, in my opinion one person can do whatever they want with their cars. The black CC pictured on this post is one of the cleanest and nicest that I have seen so far, what is the matter if you put covers, paint or do whatever with the calipers? I don't think our CC's make enough power to go an spend thousands on a real Brembo brake kit. I have been to the headquarters of TRW in Livonia, MI the one that manufactures the brakes and other parts on most of VW models including the CC and a few miles away is the headquarter of Brembo. Get this TRW, Bosch, Brembo just to mention a few get their materials from the same supplier and then they go and make the parts, but in essential the materials used come from the same source. To make a break pad cost about $1 for example at TRW, Bosch and Brembo the only difference is that the brake pad resells from TRW and Bosch at $10 lets say and at Brembo for $100. Why? Just because they have the word Brembo printed on them. I'm not saying don't buy Brembo, like I mentioned before people can do whatever they want with their car and money...at the end of the day the car will brake, will stop, and will keep on going and that will be with Brembo, TRW, Bosch or some Pepboys brakes...
> 
> 
> I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


>


Seriously, WTF?

I just ordered some Audi badges for my CC and some GO FAST stickers!

:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

CC U L8TR said:


> Brembo doesnt make a brake kits for the rear.
> 
> If you're going to fake the funk, do it right


thats funny
didnt know that


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Look who's bitching about Brembo brake pad covers...the CC owners aka CLS wanna be hahaha


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Don't be a Hater!!*








I guess I only got the covers because I saved the money to go home to this!! Maybe not so much hate on this forum! We all spend our money on what makes us Happy!! I'm guessing my Brembo's are the real thing on my other car!!


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

saywhat1 said:


> I guess I only got the covers because I saved the money to go home to this!! Maybe not so much hate on this forum! We all spend our money on what makes us Happy!! I'm guessing my Brembo's are the real thing on my other car!!


Wow, so first the fake Brembo's and now the Pontiac Fiero kit car??? Lmao jk jk, I actually still think the covers look great for what they are...and what they cost. Lambo is cool too, but it's all about the lp560-4


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)

*One more for the Haters!*








For the Lambo Haters, I have one of these too!! The CC Is My daily driver!! I think the Brembo covers work out just fine! :laugh:


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

saywhat1 said:


> For the Lambo Haters, I have one of these too!! The CC Is My daily driver!! I think the Brembo covers work out just fine! :laugh:


Why the dealer tag on the lambo??


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)

It's faster without the plates! LOL!!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

saywhat1 said:


> It's faster without the plates! LOL!!


Are you middle eastern?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

saywhat1 said:


> I guess I only got the covers because I saved the money to go home to this!! Maybe not so much hate on this forum! We all spend our money on what makes us Happy!! I'm guessing my Brembo's are the real thing on my other car!!


Let's be honest here, should you own the Lamborghini, Ferrari, and Aston more power to you but I think it's obvious they are dealer cars that you are taking pictures with. Anyone that has that much money in cars has a covered spot for all of them and more.










And they aren't all fitting in that garage!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

He's been posting the same pics since 2010.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

saywhat1 said:


> I guess I only got the covers because I saved the money to go home to this!! Maybe not so much hate on this forum! We all spend our money on what makes us Happy!! I'm guessing my Brembo's are the real thing on my other car!!


Wow, that would completely change my take on your taste in modifications!

I think it was proven a long time ago that money does not equate to taste.

The person I report to at work as silly cars and a silly house, none of it is mine or most people's tastes.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

baddceo said:


> And they aren't all fitting in that garage!


:laugh: opcorn:


----------



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

Very very Nice carpark you got there!!! :heart:

And your CC is also very Nice! Really need to get rline taillights on mine!


----------



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

Anywone else mounted them?


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

Personally I would not put them on my car... but if someone wants to, then whats wrong with it and they don't look that bad anyways....

I bet you that all of you would be praising his setup if he had said that those were real Brembo's in his original post instead of they simply being cheap Plastic covers from Ebay...........


----------

